# how to get fry out of tank



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how do you fet the fry out of the tank where they where laid? and how do you use a gravel vacume

"how do you get " ....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Just pick an "old fashioned" gravel vac syphon that doesn't hook up to a sink like a Python. Once you start the syphon, vacuum the eggs into a bucket or any other container down below. Then add the eggs to your nursery tank for hatching!
~Taylor~


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont know how to use a gravay vac and mine has a cover so the gravel wont go up the pipe can some one tell me how to use it?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Take the big part off & just use the hose. It's really easy. If they are not completely free swimming, hover the hose above the gravel and the ones hiding in there will come right out.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

do you take them out as eggs or after there swimming?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Depends on preference. If you take out the eggs there is some risk of fungus on the eggs. Once they hatch the fungus is not an issue. We had about 50/50 edds to fry with no fungus problem. Either way, they need to be fed bbs before their egg sacs are gone, so get your hatcheries ready.


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

exactly, your getting great advice, i wait until I see the first fry begin to hatch (you will see a tail on them) then I syphon them out, your nursery tank should have the same water and temp as the parents tank, Good Luck


----------

